# 14-year old kid 8 feet above a 13 foot tall table top!



## fresnoDJkid (Apr 27, 2008)

this kid is only 14 years old. what do you think about this kid?








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

talented.
it _is_ a table top though..


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

3 it and i'll be impressed...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

This kid is 11....


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> This kid is 11....


No way, that has got to be a midget.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

awesome! that kid can throw down.


----------



## thepaul (May 27, 2008)

Awesome.. tearing it up at Woodward Park?


----------



## fresnoDJkid (Apr 27, 2008)

sittingduck said:


> This kid is 11....


notice how he's on a 16-inch wheeled bmx bike and i'm on a mtb dirt jumper!


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Notice how much easier it is to jump a bigger bike.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Notice how you posted a picture of yourself and labeled the text "this kid is only 14 years old. what do you think about this kid?"


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Notice how you posted a picture of yourself and labeled the text "this kid is only 14 years old. what do you think about this kid?"


yeah i guess thats the cool thing to do now a days

you do have some skill though


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

To his credit, he managed to spell every word properly, and even added some punctuation to his post.
I'd be pretty stoked on that jump too.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Demo-9 said:


> Notice how you posted a picture of yourself and labeled the text "this kid is only 14 years old. what do you think about this kid?"


Owned...


----------



## tkulchawick135 (Jun 16, 2008)

fresnoDJkid said:


> this kid is only 14 years old. what do you think about this kid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


broken link


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

13 years old. 20 foot gap.
:thumbsup:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

coiler8 said:


> Owned...


Yeah, once I came back to look at this thread...LOL. Good stuff.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> This kid is 11....


Oh, to be young again. No job, no mortgage, no car payment.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

This kid was 14 in this pic. What do you guys think of this kid?


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a pic of my friend and we're only 14. This is a 25 ft gap and we also have a 15 ft gap 6 ft drop step down near this.
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/2137409/


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Is that 25 Pinkbike feet? Looks like it to me...


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> This kid was 14 in this pic. What do you guys think of this kid?


I think that kid is pretty good lol....:thumbsup:


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Demo-9 said:


> Is that 25 Pinkbike feet? Looks like it to me...


Pinkbike feet... what an epic unit of measurement.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

this kids 12

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/25468


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

xray said:


> Pinkbike feet... what an epic unit of measurement.


Possibly the best unit of measurement...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

DJskeet said:


> this kids 12


Hey DJ - If that is you in the video, then you have some major congrats coming your way. If not then pass them to that kid..

What an array of tricks. Even 2 lawn mowers thrown in (my favorite old school move). Awesome.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Demo-9 said:


> Hey DJ - If that is you in the video, then you have come major congrats coming your way. If not then pass them to that kid..
> 
> What an array of tricks. Even 2 lawn mowers thrown in (my favorite old school move). Awesome.


I don't know his name, it was vod on pinkbike today


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I haven't heard Kriss Kross in forever...good times, good times


----------



## BikeDude823 (Jan 2, 2008)

That 12 year old kid was definitely pretty insane. No disrespect, but he could use some new jeans tho.

By the way, i would like to know what a pinkbike foot is exactly.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

xray said:


> Pinkbike feet... what an epic unit of measurement.


I think the word you're looking for is 'gnarcore.'

As in, "what a *gnarcore* unit of measurement."

:thumbsup:


----------



## iamagreatguy (Mar 19, 2008)

meh, i'd be more impressed to see really old guys doing this stuff. imagine someone you know who is about 50 years old doing this stuff. awesome right?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Pinkbike foot is roughly a 2:1 ratio to a normal foot. So in normal measurements a foot is 12 inches. A Pinkbike foot is about 6 inches.

So a 10 footer in Pinkbike measurement = 5 foot reality.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

iamagreatguy said:


> meh, i'd be more impressed to see really old guys doing this stuff. imagine someone you know who is about 50 years old doing this stuff. awesome right?


agreed, lets see some geriatrics throw down


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

BikeDude823 said:


> That 12 year old kid was definitely pretty insane. No disrespect, but he could use some new jeans tho.
> 
> By the way, i would like to know what a pinkbike foot is exactly.


skinny jeans are the worst best and worst thing for wearing. i hate the look of them. they are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo uncomfortable (not that i have worn skinny jeans) but at least you cant get your baggy jeans caught in the chain when you try and 180 a ledge like i did today


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm old(er) at 36... I've posted some stuff up but I don't have any new stuff to share. Maybe I'll film something tomorrow.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

BikeDude823 said:


> he could use some new jeans tho.


glad somebody said it. i don't know what the hell is going on with these little anorexic wannabe boys wearing skin tight girls jeans. i guess they can since their testicles haven't dropped yet.


----------



## fastmxer9 (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the OP's day job -- "my dad"


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i'm 14

































i was 12 here

























keep working on it though man.

but that IS 8 pinkbike feet


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

tight jeans ftw
all you haters gtfo

btw j-dog rips

......thread starter = owned


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

word.

alex hiam makes me glad i'm going to woodward for 2 weeks. i wtf'ed when i watched that.

that much bike control at 12 blows my mind


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

You know, "look what I can do!' would have sufficed.

BTW, I'm also 14.

Our age FTW!


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

DJskeet said:


> tight jeans ftw
> all you haters gtfo


i'm not a scrawny non-pubescent girly boy whose testicles haven't dropped yet... but yeah, since tight jeans are "for the win" i guess i'm just a looser that can't wear them. maybe i'll get a transgender surgery to look more like you guys! :thumbsup:

in all seriousness though, wearing jeans that tight doesn't cramp up things to the point they hurt? i wear jeans that fit, i'm not a "gangsta" or any crap like that... i just can't understand how jeans _that_ tight would be comfortable.


----------



## g-wiz (Dec 26, 2006)

The 12 year old tears it up, but I think his mom needs to start buying him jeans that fit. Tight jeans and all I still give it to him...


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Really, who gives a sh!t what kind of clothes that some kid is sporting. No one is asking you to wear the same clothes. Sure there are a bunch of little Geoff Rowley's running around, but whatever...just ride your bikes


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

TheSamurai said:


> i'm not a scrawny non-pubescent girly boy whose testicles haven't dropped yet... but yeah, since tight jeans are "for the win" i guess i'm just a looser that can't wear them. maybe i'll get a transgender surgery to look more like you guys! :thumbsup:
> 
> in all seriousness though, wearing jeans that tight doesn't cramp up things to the point they hurt? i wear jeans that fit, i'm not a "gangsta" or any crap like that... i just can't understand how jeans _that_ tight would be comfortable.


they are like 5% spandex::thumbsup:

but honestly I don't care what jeans you where


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

it's all part of the zionist government's plan to demasculinize the american men.


jgill, i didn't realize you were so hardcore... rock on brother! lol i feel it takes away from the style of the rider, but that's just my opinion. so stop posting and just ride your bike.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i like tight jeans. i'm 14, far from prepubescent, and mature enough not to spark up fashion arguments on a message board.

why do you care what i wear? they're comfortable, and have you ever seen me in baggy jeans? i look like a holocaust victim.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

jdoggy, i don't remember ever saying i gave a flying fvck what you wear.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i just talk mad shitt


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

TheSamurai said:


> it's all part of the zionist government's plan to demasculinize the american men.
> 
> jgill, i didn't realize you were so hardcore... rock on brother! lol i feel it takes away from the style of the rider, but that's just my opinion. so stop posting and just ride your bike.


I just rode(it was awesome)...now I'm posting. Wear whatever you want and don't worry about my jeans, I won't worry about your's or anyone else's. Hope your next ride is as good as mine was!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Shorts ends all tight jean wars. 

I really never wear long pants. Only on urbans in the winter.


----------



## brassmonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

LOL... what an awsome thread.

I have new found respect for kids who wear there sisters pants. Rock on


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

JGill said:


> I just rode(it was awesome)...now I'm posting. Wear whatever you want and don't worry about my jeans, I won't worry about your's or anyone else's. Hope your next ride is as good as mine was!


last ride was fun... a little hot but fun. oh, and i nice hole down to my tibia bone via the studs on my pedal. i need shin/knee pads.


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

brassmonkey said:


> LOL... what an awsome thread.
> 
> I have new found respect for kids who wear there sisters pants. Rock on


bwaahahaha nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

TheSamurai said:


> last ride was fun... a little hot but fun. oh, and i nice hole down to my tibia bone via the studs on my pedal. i need shin/knee pads.


I never leave home without them. I get a hard time for it, but they are just mad because my legs stay dead sexy...not bloody


----------



## TheSamurai (May 13, 2008)

lol. i'm pretty scarred up from when i used to rid BMX back in high school. it was weird, once i started wearing them back then i never once slipped of my pedals.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

+1

Soon as I read it and then saw he posted that comparative, thought "Yup...owned"...still the kid has SOME talent so kudos for him. But perhaps next time he should just be honest about it though.:thumbsup:

That 13 Yr old doing a 20footer was the Mod when HE was 13 yes...? J/K...lol.



CharacterZero said:


> Yeah, once I came back to look at this thread...LOL. Good stuff.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

MMMMwwwwaaahhhhaaaa haaaa haaaa....OWNED outright....and by a 14 yr old Will. he he he.

5 out of 5 smilies for that effort J-Dog (your name really does blow though, [no offence] it sounds like some ghetto wann-be name yo)



J-dogg said:


> i like tight jeans. i'm 14, far from prepubescent, and mature enough not to spark up fashion arguments on a message board.
> 
> why do you care what i wear? they're comfortable, and have you ever seen me in baggy jeans? i look like a holocaust victim.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Not that great. I seen a 15 year old kid doing superman seat grabs over the red bull jumps at whislter.


----------

